# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF JTAG - How to repair Samsung baseband and IMEI (2

## mohamed73

*RIFF JTAG - How to repair Samsung baseband and IMEI (2)*      Hi 
This is Step By Step Guide For Repair "Null Imei" "Unknown BaseBand"  "Low Signal" And All Related To EFS.....Model By Model...!!! 
Supported Model List:
1-I897
2-I9000
3-I9003
4-I9070 And I9070_Modem_FS
5-I9010_Giorgio
6-I9100
7-I9100G
8-N7000
9-N7100
10-P1000
11-P6200 
12-P6800
13-SPH-P100 Galaxy Tab Sprint
14-SCH-I800_Verizon
15-I9100G
16-SHW-M110s
17-N7100_Odin
18-N7100_Riff
19-I997R_Infuse_Rogers_EFS 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
**************************************************  *********************** *11/10/2013:* *Added New EFS File With Have All Needed *.Bin File related to "Modem/Radio" and "EFS"*
With This File We Can Repair Completly : *1-Null/Null Imei
2-Unknown BaseBand
3-BaseBand XXXXXXX
4-Not Registered Network(some models only)* 
SGH-I717
SGH-I727
SGH-I747M
SGH-I957
SGH-I957D
GT-I8150
GT-I8160
GT-I8160P
GT-I8190N
GT-I9001
GT-I9070
GT-I9105
GT-I9105P
GT-I9190
GT-I9192
GT-I9210
GT-I9500
GT-I9505
SHW-M190S
SHW-M250S
GT-N7105
GT-N8000
GT-P3100
GT-P3113
GT-P5100
GT-P5110
GT-P7320
GT-S5303
GT-S6310
GT-S6310N
GT-S6500
GT-S6500D
GT-S7500
GT-S7500L
GT-S7500T
GT-S7562
GT-S8600
SCH-I535
SCH-I535V
T879 
All 40 new models can download from torrent:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
************************************************** *********************** *12/2/2013:*  *Added New EFS File With Have All Needed *.Bin File related to "Modem/Radio" and "EFS"*  *SGH-I337M
GT-I9190
GT-I9305
SGH-I757M
SCH-I545
SHV-E160K
SHV-E160L
SHV-E160S
SGH-T959
SGH-T959v
SGH-L810* 
,,,,,Link Will Be Soon  *How To Write:*
  Quote:
    			 				1-Open 'eMMC Plugin"
2-Press "Load Layout From Device"
3-Find and Double Click Desired Partitions 
4-Right Click One By One and Injekt *.Bin file
5-Press "Write Selected"
6-Reflash Phone With Latest Officially Firmware
Enjoy

----------

